
A Long-Sought Proof, Found and Almost Lost - scott_s
https://www.quantamagazine.org/statistician-proves-gaussian-correlation-inequality-20170328/
======
ColinWright
This was submitted and discussed at length four or five months ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13977554](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13977554)

There were another 8 comments here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14031057](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14031057)

But it's a popular article, and obviously resonates with the HN community.
Lone wolf proves outstanding conjecture, publishes in a non-traditional
manner, gets ignored. It's a good story.

Here are some other submissions from other sources:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14472592](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14472592)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14201675](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14201675)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14036226](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14036226)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14030500](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14030500)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14027972](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14027972)

